# BO And Soap?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok as long as I use Home Made Soap I have no BO but if I use Store bought Deodorant is required.

Is this normal?

big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Try adding water


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmmm... I already have a few soap recipes, but would love to have one that has a special super power as this!

Do you think your soapmaker would care to share?

.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Forcast said:


> Try adding water


*giggle snort*


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

CajunSunshine said:


> Hmmm... I already have a few soap recipes, but would love to have one that has a special super power as this!
> 
> Do you think your soapmaker would care to share?
> 
> .



She just went heavy on Tea Tree Oil.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Forcast said:


> Try adding water


WATER!!!!! Tap or River?

big rockpile


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Spring


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

big rockpile said:


> She just went heavy on Tea Tree Oil.
> 
> big rockpile


Well, that could be it right there. Tea Tree Oil has anti-microbial properties. Since body odor is mostly caused by bacteria, the Tea Tree oil is probably helping to keep it in check.

https://www.google.com/#q=tea+tree+oil+deodorant


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Tea Tree Oil is amazing stuff. Unfortunately it is often adulterated, which leads many to say, "It doesn't work for this...or that!" The key is to buy a reputable brand.

My favorite brands include "Now," "Swanson's," and "Desert Essence" which are every bit as good as the overpriced multi-level marketed brands..


----------

